# 2013 LS Cyber Metallic Gray Design Opinions



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

So I had a huge thread earlier when I was first brainstorming ideas of design for my Cruze, but seeing as how $2k is ~the minimum I'd see for a full recolor, I'd like to see if there are any nice ideas from any of you fellow Cruze drivers.

I honestly do love the color of my car when the weather is nice, I think it's just in winter the car doesn't look as good but .. that'll happen with anything really.

What opinions do you all have for a secondary color? I'm going to tint my windows, get new tires/wheels, headlights/tail lights, etc. I'd just like to know any initial brainstorming opinions from you 

Thanks ahead of time!

Here are some pictures of my car:


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

You could see how much it would cost to add a racing stripe, or an accent of some sort, some small detail like that could really make the car stand out. I've seen a lot of people do really neat things with plastidip too, and I believe it's not permanent so if you change your mind you can always peel it off. The window tint and wheels will really help the appearance.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> You could see how much it would cost to add a racing stripe, or an accent of some sort, some small detail like that could really make the car stand out. I've seen a lot of people do really neat things with plastidip too, and I believe it's not permanent so if you change your mind you can always peel it off. The window tint and wheels will really help the appearance.


My friend who has a Civic Si plastidipped his rims and told me to try and avoid that at all cost at least for rims.

What accents/stripes were you thinking? I could get a stripe or something vinyl'd onto it for pretty cheap I just don't know what would look nice off the top of my head, maybe two small stripes above the front driver side rear-well, on the hood (I'm horrible at trying to explain this but .. LOL). 

Would you personally think chrome or black rims would look nice?


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have these on both sides of my car, if that is what youre thinking of








link is here Chevy Cruze Hash Mark Stripes Grand Sport Fender Bar Decals 3M | eBay


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Yep that is exactly what I was trying to describe. Just not sure what color stripe would look good on this Cyber Metallic Gray color, perhaps a metallic black, then black out as a secondary color for the overall design?

Perhaps this for the stripe?: http://www.metrorestyling.com/3M-1080-BR212-Brushed-Black-Metallic-Vinyl-Wrap-p/3m1080-br212.htm


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Well if you were to buy it off of Ebay it includes both sides and is 3M. Have had it on for almost a year and is still in great shape after the winter here and a lot of washes. But I think black or white would look best depending on other accent pieces. You can check out my thread for appearance things I have done.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Is this the stripe you're talking about? Says I can contact them with any color request too: 3" Dual Fender Stripe Hash Mark Stripe Decal Graphic Kit for Chevy Cruze | eBay

Then do you just install like any other vinyl wrap? Since it's cheap I'll probably look into it. At the moment I'm thinking of black headlights, black or smoke tail lights, black rims, then those black stripes .. only issue I see with black out for a secondary is making sure it's all the same shade of black. If one piece is a liiiittle off-black it may look a little weird haha.

Edit: Also, all of the black rims I see on tirerack for the Tire and Wheel Combination are a little gray or are "machine washed with black accent," which looks kind of nice, here is an example:


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

The link that I posted above has the guy that offers the colors in a drop down menu. That is a different seller but same product. and installation is very easy, just gotta make sure you do it right. And with the shade of black each piece is I see your precaution but they should be all around the same. I dont think you will notice the different in the headlights and those fender stripes. All of my accents are matte black so it all matches.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

So you know the black is the same, stick with: matte black, satin black (personal favorite), or gloss black. Note that plasti dip black tends to look closest to matte black.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Alright that helps a lot actually. Since my paint is Cyber Metallic and has the flakes and all that ****, would matte black still look good on it or would satin be preferred for it? For a blackout secondary, would the rims in my previous reply still look pretty nice? As far as I can tell on Tire Rack these are the only rims that really impress me, the other black ones either have a white lip or are kind of an off-black color.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

If the rims on Tire Racks wheel thing impress you, then go with them. They don't look bad at all to me. Go with what you like, its your car, your taste.

I personally like satin black and would think it would look better than matte.

But again, that's just me.


----------

